# outlaw dagger



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

I had one of thems. I loved that boat. except i wore a hole on the top of my thumb rolling it. always scraped the side of the boat for some reason. 
but to your question... I actually have a buddy who broke his leg, and never really got back into kayaking since. He has on thats got to be in great shape, and last time I talked to him, I convinced him he needs to try a Jackson. so yeah, he might be psyched to sell it since it wouldnt be easy otherwise.... lemme see, and I'll get back to you. it would be in Pojoaque, NM btw.


----------



## tsavo (Aug 25, 2004)

COOL...KEEP ME POSTED. I COULD MAKE THAT DRIVE.


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

You could be in luck, friend. I texted him, and it sounds hopeful. have to determine a fair price, and such. I suggested it would have to be south of $400.00 as starting point. but IIRC the boat is virtually new. may have some critters that will have to get booted.... =]

Hasta Manana.


----------



## tsavo (Aug 25, 2004)

Sounding good. Have your buddy send a photo if possible? Thanks for your work Abron.


----------



## kingofzulu (Aug 29, 2007)

hey i have an old outlaw...if your lookin


----------



## yakman100 (Jul 29, 2009)

I've got an Outlaw in pretty good shape. I'll sell it for 200.


----------



## tsavo (Aug 25, 2004)

COULD I SEE A PHOTO? WHERE ARE YOU TWO LOCATED? TOM 3032483274


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

so homie said $350.00.... I told him you'd like pix.... IDK how negotiable he is, but he is willing to sell it. I may call CKS and see what value the outlaw has nowadays. His boat is kinda bright green & white swirls. pretty cool looking IIRC. If that helps.


----------



## tsavo (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks to yakman100, there is a new outlaw in town. Abron, if your buddy drives to Denver and wants to unload his for $300, I'll take it.
Thanks for the help. Now I will catch the rest of the season.


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

as in you want two? anyway i will forward him your #. He goes north to ride in the winters I am sure.... 
glad you got your boat =]


----------



## tsavo (Aug 25, 2004)

*Outlaw*

Any boaters coming down from screaming 1/4 mile...keep an eye out for my gray outlaw ... I'm holding out hope an honest soul finds it and lets me know. I lost it last July at the goal post hole.


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

Crappy... well i'm sure that green outlaw is still there if you end up needing another one.... =/


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I know the sucky feeling of losing a boat. I left my old X under a bush at the campground on the Lochsa and forgot to load it up. Some lucky fool got it before I got back the next week.

Sold my old BigEZ to a buddy, and he lost it off the top of his truck the same summer....went back to look for it an hour later and couldn't find it. 


Cest la vie!


I have a yellow/red Outlaw in Montana I'd let go for under $300!


----------

